
Maine becomes first state to ban single-use foam containers - spking
https://wtop.com/national/2019/05/maine-becomes-1st-state-to-ban-single-use-foam-containers/
======
chmielewski
They mention other states ramping up for the same styrofoam ban; while they
may be the first state, The District of Columbia implemented this years ago.

[https://doee.dc.gov/release/district-foam-ban-takes-
effect-j...](https://doee.dc.gov/release/district-foam-ban-takes-effect-
january-1-2016)

